# Newsom Seed



## Richie0320 (Jun 2, 2018)

Good morning everyone, has anyone dealt with Newsom Seed company in Fulton MD? I am looking at buying the Newsom Trio TTTF blend from them later this summer for my new project and wanted to see if anyone had any reviews on it. Thanks!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Pretty sure they're one of the places that only sells 50-lb bags. If that's what you need, give them a call next week and ask.


----------



## Richie0320 (Jun 2, 2018)

Green said:


> Pretty sure they're one of the places that only sells 50-lb bags. If that's what you need, give them a call next week and ask.


I already talked to a sales rep and the Newsom TTTF Trio is $75 per 50#. And yes your right they are only selling 50's right now. Debating on maybe buying now and storing verse the price increase probably in the fall, but I'm going to need 18 bags for 100,000 sqft.


----------



## Pemt13 (Feb 2, 2019)

Richie0320 said:


> Good morning everyone, has anyone dealt with Newsom Seed company in Fulton MD? I am looking at buying the Newsom Trio TTTF blend from them later this summer for my new project and wanted to see if anyone had any reviews on it. Thanks!


They sell Mountain view seed, which has really good cultivars. I bought their Top Choice seed last fall. Blue tag and 0% weed and other crop. Newsom also blends their own so there is a choice of what you can buy.

They are extremely friendly and helpful. When I was there last summer, they let me walk around and check out how they blend the seed and let me ask all the questions I wanted.

I do not think they change their pricing. Pretty sure it is the same all year.

I will definitely be going back this fall for my seed. I paid $91 for the Top Choice after taxes


----------



## Richie0320 (Jun 2, 2018)

@Pemt13 Awesome, that was exactly what I was looking for. I didn't really want to go to Southern States for seed and to ship Hogan and SSS just costs to much so this will probably be the route that I go. Thank you!


----------



## estcstm3 (Sep 3, 2019)

I have narrowed down my search to newsome and the southern states (the mill in bel air). Why did you not want to go to southern states? The bag I saw there was rebranded Cheasapeake valley seed (all 0/0 co/weed) seed @$95 for 50lb.


----------



## balladinsurgency (Nov 23, 2019)

If I am remembering correctly, Newsom gets a new seed crop in the fall, so what you can buy now is from 2019. I was advised to schedule my renovation after the delivery, as germination rate decreases over time. How much, I couldn't tell you...


----------



## Jeff120 (Aug 14, 2019)

Yes, good place. If you need smaller amount than 50# they have top choice which has a nice TTTF mix.


----------



## Richie0320 (Jun 2, 2018)

estcstm3 said:


> I have narrowed down my search to newsome and the southern states (the mill in bel air). Why did you not want to go to southern states? The bag I saw there was rebranded Cheasapeake valley seed (all 0/0 co/weed) seed @$95 for 50lb.


The local Southern States over here has a crappy selection of grass seed in their store. I would rather not travel that far to get to Newsom but that's why I wanted to do my research of how they were selection and quality wise. I'm thinking of going with the TopChoice from them and go with a smaller renovation to start. So I can make sure that it get's better quality then just trying to get by.


----------



## Chief Brody (Aug 6, 2020)

I know this is an older thread, but I'm new-ish to Maryland and am researching a TTTF seed for my backyard.

I had originally planned on going with GCI, but was turned on by finding something just as good locally for a little less.

Someone in a Facebook group mentioned Newsom in Fulton, so I will probably head over there at some point and see what's what.

I'm in the Catonsville area, btw. Are any of you guys near?


----------



## sam (Mar 10, 2018)

I would second Newsom. Good products chosen for this climate and very helpful when you speak with them. For anyone living in this region, I wouldn't go anywhere else unless there was a reason to (eg is you need something Newsom don't offer)

For a TTTF blend there's the Newsom Tall Fescue blend in 50lb bags (which is usually 0pct Other Crop - although check everything with them to confirm the latest). There's also top choice in 20 lb bags I believe.


----------



## estcstm3 (Sep 3, 2019)

i think the newsome seed is all top VA Tech/ Univ Md NTEP cultivars for 85 for a 50lb bag...really cant beat it.


----------



## nsh50a (Jul 22, 2019)

I bought 100lb of 4th millennium from them a month ago. Even with shipping they had the best price i could find and it was on my door step (in the midwest) within a week. Only hiccup i'll say is i emailed without a response, ended up calling and had great customer service on the spot.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

I just bought a 50lb bag of their 3 way TTTF yesterday for $90. They had 20lb bags of the triple choice as well.


----------



## estcstm3 (Sep 3, 2019)

That'sa solid pickup


----------



## UFGator (Sep 12, 2020)

I have been using Newsom Seed for three years now. Best place ever! As mentioned they blend their own seed often. I usually email Perry at Newsom to find out their current MD and VA approved varieties in their seed products. Their fertilizer selections is wide and priced extremely aggressive...again in 50# bags. I am about to head there again to pick up ammonium sulfate for last application in early November. I live in Columbia, Maryland.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Yeah they have some good stuff there. A lot of which can only get online.


----------



## estcstm3 (Sep 3, 2019)

man they are all out of newsome top choice...bummer


----------



## sam (Mar 10, 2018)

How much do you need? I might have a spare 10 lbs or so


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

i just got another 50# bag (even thought i just needed 10-15 to fix the washout areas)


----------



## estcstm3 (Sep 3, 2019)

I need like 150 pounds appreciate it though I ended up going with the top choice it's not their house brand but had similar cultivars


----------



## estcstm3 (Sep 3, 2019)

I ended up ordering their top choice not their house blend because they were out but it has similar cultivars appreciate the offer though


----------



## Airbender (Sep 15, 2020)

Newsom seed has always been stellar. Two thumbs up about their breadth of seed selection, and their service..

Back when I had TTTF, had used their custom TTTF blend in 2014 and that turned out great. They also carry the LS (Lateral Spread) type TTTF from MVS.

Recently reno-ed with their 365SS KBG blend from MVS, and Trifecta PRG blend from Lebanon.


----------



## UFGator (Sep 12, 2020)

Bluegrass Reno in VA? Would be very interested in how it grows with Forum updates.

UFGator - Maryland


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Airbender said:


> Newsom seed has always been stellar. Two thumbs up about their breadth of seed selection, and their service..
> 
> Back when I had TTTF, had used their custom TTTF blend in 2014 and that turned out great. They also carry the LS (Lateral Spread) type TTTF from MVS.
> 
> Recently reno-ed with their 365SS KBG blend from MVS, and Trifecta PRG blend from Lebanon.


Hmmm, what is the % in the other crop? is that acceptable?


----------



## Airbender (Sep 15, 2020)

VALawnNoob said:


> Hmmm, what is the % in the other crop? is that acceptable?


Will be on the look out for any forage types growth this year. 
It says below that there are no noxious weeds, so yes - thus far am optimistic.


----------



## Airbender (Sep 15, 2020)

UFGator said:


> Bluegrass Reno in VA?


Yes, @UFGator. it will be an interesting to us as well. We went into it knowing full well that it would be challenging.

We just had it with TTTF, and came across a video from GCI Turf in NC who was able to grow KBG down there as well.

The upcoming summer will be key, and will keep y'all posted.


----------



## The_Urban_Griot (Aug 29, 2020)

Airbender said:


> VALawnNoob said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, what is the % in the other crop? is that acceptable?
> ...


I have used that blend this Fall for over-seeding my TTTF/KBG yard. Have no complaint and lives up to the quality. Really looking forward to how it matures.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Usually the other crop in a PRG blend is annual rye grass and a small amount is acceptable from what i remember for a non sod quality seed.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Just recently overseeded my Pennington signature TTTF with Newsom's 3 blend TTTF:


----------



## Airbender (Sep 15, 2020)

1028mountain said:


> Just recently overseeded my Pennington signature TTTF with Newsom's 3 blend TTTF:


It looks really good. :thumbup:


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Newsom Seed looks like a pretty good source. It doesn't appear they sell online though.


----------



## estcstm3 (Sep 3, 2019)

I think you can call them in the ship reasonably


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Can we all compare the Newsom's 100% TF choices?

3 blend TTTF (Newsom Tall Fescue Blend)
Top Choice
Winning colors

Which one is best for our DMV area and why should we consider one option over others?


----------



## estcstm3 (Sep 3, 2019)

I went with top choice only because it was in stock but it's only one cultivar difference than the Newsom three-way fescue


----------



## estcstm3 (Sep 3, 2019)

I went with top choice only because it was in stock but it's only one cultivar different than the Newsom three-way fescues


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

Anyone post results with the 365SS? I was thinking about grabbing some to fill in bare spots this late winter's dormant seed.


----------



## sam (Mar 10, 2018)

VALawnNoob said:


> Can we all compare the Newsom's 100% TF choices?
> 
> 3 blend TTTF (Newsom Tall Fescue Blend)
> Top Choice
> ...


If you don't get the answer here you can call then and ask them.

Since these products change cultivars over time, I usually just check the current ones are on the official maryland recommendEd list (which is almost always the case if it's really a Newsom blend) and check that it's 0% other crop (which it usually is except for one year the seed growers had a bad year).

They seem to rotate through different varieties over the years, but always picking ones that meet the same general profile, (and the rotating is better for genetic diversity anyway)


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

sam said:


> VALawnNoob said:
> 
> 
> > Can we all compare the Newsom's 100% TF choices?
> ...


I agree with your general assessment. I did call them one time and they said you can't tell the difference between them and neither will I so just pick one and go with it. I find that answer acceptable for the general public but lacking for most TLF members.


----------



## Airbender (Sep 15, 2020)

JP900++ said:


> Anyone post results with the 365SS? I was thinking about grabbing some to fill in bare spots this late winter's dormant seed.


Attached are some pictures of a blend of 365SS + PRG

Freshly Cut -

Up Close -


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

@Airbender Looking good. How long ago was germination?


----------



## Airbender (Sep 15, 2020)

@JP900++ - Approximately 50 to 55 days.


----------



## dsc123 (Mar 22, 2020)

VALawnNoob said:


> Can we all compare the Newsom's 100% TF choices?
> 
> 3 blend TTTF (Newsom Tall Fescue Blend)
> Top Choice
> ...


I reseeded a large part of my yard with Winning Colors and it grew in pretty well.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Airbender said:


> JP900++ said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone post results with the 365SS? I was thinking about grabbing some to fill in bare spots this late winter's dormant seed.
> ...


There seems to be a yellowish green tone in the grass. Is this due to the PRG?


----------



## Airbender (Sep 15, 2020)

VALawnNoob said:


> There seems to be a yellowish green tone in the grass. Is this due to the PRG?


Yes, there is a yellow-ish green tone. Not likely to be PRG related. It was the last area to germinate, so likely to be one of the KBG cultivars. Since it's relatively new, will wait and see if it changes colors or fills in either way.


----------



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

Does anyone know what Newsom's pricing is like this season?


----------



## dc_2232 (5 mo ago)

@MDJoe I just bought a bag of Winning Colors A-List there 8/19 and all of their prices seemed excellent when compared to what I was seeing online. I believe the newsom 3 way fescue blend was $143 too.


----------



## mroth95 (5 mo ago)

MDJoe said:


> Does anyone know what Newsom's pricing is like this season?


I sent $159 on a bag of their house blend about a month ago.


----------

